# 12 Best amps for heavy metal



## evilsaint (Sep 28, 2012)

1. TripleRectifier
2. IronHeart
3. 6505+

http://beta.musicradar.com/tuition/guitars/12-best-amps-for-heavy-metal-222150/1


----------



## Vostre Roy (Sep 28, 2012)

Subjective | Define Subjective at Dictionary.com


----------



## DXL (Sep 28, 2012)

as long as they go to 11


----------



## Pav (Sep 28, 2012)

The Monsters of High Gain - Premier Guitar


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 28, 2012)

Peavey 3120 / thread.


----------



## Atomshipped (Sep 28, 2012)

Pav said:


> The Monsters of High Gain - Premier Guitar


 Nice amps... awful, awful, awful demos.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Sep 29, 2012)

In my opinion, the Ironheart shouldnt even be on that list. And the triple rectifier is waaayyy to high up there. So yeah, subjective list


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 29, 2012)

incinerated_guitar said:


> In my opinion, the Ironheart shouldnt even be on that list. And the triple rectifier is waaayyy to high up there. So yeah, subjective list


There's no way for any of these lists NOT to be subjective. Engl powerball over an SE, Invader, Savage or Fireball 100? Pffff...


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Sep 29, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> There's no way for any of these lists NOT to be subjective. Engl powerball over an SE, Invader, Savage or Fireball 100? Pffff...


 
That's right .
And no mention of the JCM800 . Sure it might need a boost, but come on.

Triple rec wins it, but the dual isn't even on the list?


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 29, 2012)

TRENCHLORD said:


> That's right .
> And no mention of the JCM800 . Sure it might need a boost, but come on.
> 
> Triple rec wins it, but the dual isn't even on the list?



Or an SLO...


----------



## SSK0909 (Sep 29, 2012)

These lists compiled from votes are complete rubbish.

People are so inclined to vote on their personal favourites/amps they own, which is also why almost all gear on Harmony Central has at least a couple of 10/10 reviews.

Kerry King sig instead of the classic 800 which has been featured on countless records?
Hagen instead of the VH4/Herbert?
Thunderverb, Dark terror, JVM & Blackstar make the list? But these dont?

Mesa Mark series: Used by Metallica, Petrucci, LoG and many more
Soldano SLO: The beginning of "Hot rodded Marshall" and every 80's shredders weapon of choice
Randal: I think Pantera and Anthrax think theyre pretty ok for metal

The 5150 III getting a top 4 spot is also wrong IMO. 

It's been getting a lot of love lately, but I think thats exactly why it's where it's at in this poll. Because 51503 is the new black and all the rage right now.

Heck, I even think some of the digitals like the Vetta or Axe-FX are more derserving than say the Dark Terror because of their affiliation with top artists like Meshuggah and Fear Factory.


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 29, 2012)

SSK0909 said:


> These lists compiled from votes are complete rubbish.
> 
> People are so inclined to vote on their personal favourites/amps they own, which is also why almost all gear on Harmony Central has at least a couple of 10/10 reviews.
> 
> ...


Metal is far to big of a genre for just 12 amps anyways, for example I would use a completely different amp for playing iron maiden/thrash etc than for playing death metal/prog metal etc. I wouldn't take a dark terror over ANY 50-100 watt high gain amp.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 29, 2012)

Blargh...who gives a shit. We all make do with what we can obtain and any skilled player can get the best out of his gear with some tweaking and a good ear.

Hell, I've got my Blackstar HT40 tweaked to where I prefer it over my Mark IV for heavy rhythm work.


----------



## SSK0909 (Sep 29, 2012)

SuperMutant said:


> Metal is far to big of a genre for just 12 amps anyways, for example I would use a completely different amp for playing iron maiden/thrash etc than for playing death metal/prog metal etc. I wouldn't take a dark terror over ANY 50-100 watt high gain amp.



I agree, metal has around 40 years of evolution, which raises a lot of questions as to how one would cast a vote on the "best" metal amp.

Is the best metal amp one that excells at old school 80's sounds og modern sounds?

Is the best amp the most versatile or the one that does one thing really well?

It's all so opinionated and based on your personal needs/taste as a musician.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 29, 2012)

No Uberschall? I admit I'm slightly biased because I own a TJ, but come on - that thing is absolutely brutal.


----------



## SSK0909 (Sep 29, 2012)

WaywardHaze said:


> No Uberschall? I admit I'm slightly biased because I own a TJ, but come on - that thing is absolutely brutal.



You might wanna check the list again, a little slower this time


----------



## Zado (Sep 29, 2012)

Not only in this list there are amps with a simply ridiculous price difference,but the cheapest one comes before one of the most expensive  just like saying "hey guyz,the hagen is cool,noone has ever tried it but it's cool as fuck.But,hell,dark terror is even nicer.And we are not even talkin bout the ironheart....." 

You just can't make a contest like that,at least divide in 2 or 3 price categories.."vote for the greatest under1000£ heavy metal amp" and so on.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Sep 29, 2012)

SSK0909 said:


> You might wanna check the list again, a little slower this time



Ah, my bad - I think I accidentally opened another list.


----------



## JMP2203 (Sep 29, 2012)

ENGL SE is better than all of those amps


----------



## SuperMutant (Sep 29, 2012)

JMP2203 said:


> ENGL SE is better than all of those amps


 No its not. The SE isn't BETTER than any amp technically, someone could prefer playing through a line 6 over an ENGL.


----------



## casketshrine (Oct 1, 2012)

I think people voted for which amp is the best. This is according to popular consensus. 

Further, the best amp for 'anything' is a subjective matter. Depends on what your tonal preferences are and how you dial your amp in. A friend of mine absolutely loathed his Powerball and sold it after a few months of keeping it and bought a JVM and loves it. 

All of these amps on the list are great though.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 1, 2012)

Only 4 of those amps deserve be on that list IMO:

Diezel Hagen
Mesa Recto
Peavey 6505+
EVH 5150 III

Not that the others are bad... but I mean c'mon - The Dark Terror, one of the greatest metal amps ever??


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 2, 2012)

MatrixClaw said:


> The Dark Terror, one of the greatest metal amps ever??


 
Have you actually tried one extensively? Of course, saying its "the greatest amp ever" is a bit stretched, but I can say for sure that its been "my greatest metal amp so far" in my life (Owned a Fender, an Engl, a Randall, a Peavey and now the Orange, currently building a Marshall clone). It suits my metal needs at a level I didn't thought possible from an amp of that size/features

There's so many amp out there, there is no such things as a "best metal amp". If I had to answer that question though, I'd say the JCM800 and SLO100 are the most influencial metal amps ever, without them, high-gain amps wouldn't probably be at this point right now.


----------



## mike0 (Oct 2, 2012)

that list has a consiberable lack of VHT/Fryette. i call shenanigans.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Oct 2, 2012)

*Insert amps that I have never owned or played but somehow think are the best amps for metal.*

But honestly, DAR Thordendal model anyone?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 2, 2012)

baptizedinblood said:


> But honestly, DAR Thordendal model anyone?



Given only like...2 of those exist...


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 3, 2012)

ENGL Victor Smolski is one that I've really liked


----------



## zurdo (Oct 3, 2012)

IMO, all awesome, no particular order
1. SLO
2. ENGL Fireball
3. 5150
4. Marshall JVM410H
5. Dual Rectifier


----------



## Sephael (Oct 3, 2012)

Just to point out "best amp for metal" is not the same thing as "most influential amps in the history of metal".


----------

